# Guaifenisen protocol



## Guest (Feb 7, 2001)

I haven't been to this board in long, long time, but I felt like I should come back to let you all know that I have gotten the book "What Your Doctor Won't Tell You About Fibromyalgia" and begun treatment with a doctor that supports the theory in the book. I have IMPROVED SO MUCH. When you first begin the treatment, you KNOW something's happening because your symptoms get much much worse!! And this is a result of taking what should be a benign substance used to loosen phlegm in people with bronchitis and such. However, in people with fibromyalgia, it causes lots of pain which is the result of the phosphate deposits being released from your muscles and tissues. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get the information on this treatment. It's tough, but it has worked well for me--I estimate I'm 70% better after 3 months of doing the routine. I have hope finally! I wouldn't be here if I didn't believe this would help you guys...give it a chance! What do you have to lose??? If you have specific questions, please e-mail me at dixiebell###att.net. I might take a few days to answer because I'm out of town a lot for my job, but I will answer. God bless you all.------------------


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Dixiebell,It's good to hear from you! And I'm so glad the guafenisen protocol is working for you.I have a question for you-----have you had to eliminate all salicylates from your diet and daily use? I'm talking even the toothpaste you use, your favorite shampoo, make-up, etc.? And I'm also with the understanding that this protocol must be a life long thing. Is that right?I checked into the program last fall, and I, too, bought the book. My biggest problem is that I cannot find anyone in my area that will support this protocol. My Doctor told me it was a "gimmick" and that there are a lot of "crazies" out there that want to make a buck off everyone else. I was so upset and mad at him by the time I left his office. He refused to even let me try it. All he would have had to do was write me a simple prescription for guaifenisen in tablet form, but he was too stubborn to do it. If I had the money, I'd fly out to California and check in with the Doctor who wrote the book!!Good luck to you. Keep us posted as to your progress. Karen


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2001)

Hello Feisty! Glad to hear that you're interested in Guai. Yes, I have had to make a LOT of changes in the makeup and skin care lines--which I HATED to do--but I was at the end of my rope and I decided to give the program a chance. I had found the name of a pain management doctor in Atlanta who specializes in fibromyalgia because Savannah didn't have much to offer, and the first thing he did was put me on the guai protocol, prescribe meds to help me get through the increased discomfort, and advise that I go on a low-carb diet. Like I say, I was desparate so I did everything just like he said. I have had some very bad times, but they come in cycles, with good times in between. The tender points are becoming less painful. They say it takes about 2 or 3 months of good treatment (good treatment means you don't block the effects of the guai by using the wrong products on your skin, etc.) to undo one year of fibromyalgia. If you get the book, it will tell you how to get information from the guai support web site. There is lots and lots of discussion about the protocol, how to avoid sals, etc. You need to find a doctor who in interested in FMS instead of some arrogant fool who doesn't want to deal with it because it's too complicated. If you go to www.drgatell.com there is a bunch of testimonials and one of them is mine. Kathy Penton. Check it out. Please ya'll give it a chance. We've tried so many things.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2001)

P.S. The doc's website is kind of hokey, but he's really dedicated and high-minded. Go to www.guaidoc.com also. There is also lots of information there from the book.


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Geez, that's weird...yesterday I was just following up on some threads by LSynatschk,about this very thing.I was kinda pressed for time and couldn't investigate as much as I wanted, but Fiesty, when you've got a moment, check this info out from Yahoo. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LowDoseGuaiers Could someone give a simple explanation of this idea and method?HTH and a tip of the hat to LSynatschk[This message has been edited by NickT (edited 02-08-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2001)

Actually, Nick, this is the guaifenisen protocol and I do the antibiotic protocol. They are two different things. Guaifen is the expectorant in cough meds that breaks up the gunk inside ya. I know that Devin Starlynyl has her book out on the subject and she does the guai protocol very successfully. Anyway, just thought I would clear that up. Lynne


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Lynne, thanx for commenting.


> quote: this is the guaifenisen protocol and I do the antibiotic protocol. They are two different things.


I'm sorry I got confused with that. I saw your reference to the egroups, read briefly about the slow pulse therapy and thought they were one in the same.


> quote:Guaifen is the expectorant in cough meds that breaks up the gunk inside ya.


Now I'm even more confused. What is the theory behind this? Are they fighting bacteria with this therapy? Is it some type of allergy treatment? They seem to talk a lot about saliycates(sp?) as being disruptive to the treatment process.As always, I'm very curious about these things. Any information anyone would care to share, would be deeply appreciated.My questions aren't meant to mock or deride, just acquiring knowledge to maybe share with others someday. I hope you know how I am by now.Regards NickT


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Glad to hear that you were able to find a protocol that works. I would like to find out more about this too. What are saliycates and what is in creams that would affect the fm? Sounds interesting.


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

http://onhealth.webmd.com/conditions/resou.../item,91148.asp


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

I'm sorry, I wasn't very specific (still have the fog, ya know). I am taking the guai.The theory is that the guai breaks up phosphate deposits in the muscles and tissues, which are then excreted by the kidneys. You begin to feel worse when the guai kicks in, because the deposits are "activating" and begin to circulate in the bloodstream. The kidneys then filter it out. BUT if you are using products containing salicylates, the receptors in the kidney are "kept busy" filtering out salicylates instead of phosphates, because they have priority for some reason. Your skin can absorb sals easily--and sals are in LOTS of personal care products--shampoo, lotion, even toothpaste (the mint). So, if you aren't blocking the function of your kidneys, you begin to "cycle" whereby your symptoms become much worse, then you have some good time (maybe just a couple of hours at first). Good-bad-good-bad. Eventually, more good than bad. Then, when the deposits are mostly cleared, you have mostly good days. However, the tendency that is inborn in certain people to store phosphates continues, so the treatment must continue. But I have felt better on my good days than I have in at least three years with no treatment. I hope I have explained this halfway decently.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

Okay, guys. Here's the definitive website for guai: http://www.netromall.com/guai-support/ Like I've said, I have nothing to gain by directing you there. If nothing else, join the list and browse the archives. They have discussed FMS to the nth degree. Since I've begun guai, I've developed numbness in my hands, burning in my back, bumps on my skin. It's a result of the clearing. I truly believe I am getting better and better. I think it's a miracle, but you can read the scientific part on the aforementioned websites.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Dixie,I followed your links and i find this very interesting.Im not sure about the theory of it making you worse before your better. I need more info on exactly what they think Gui is doing.It is not a treatment for the faint hearted as the good Dr. says. Just the thought of creating pain in this way is hard for me to contimplate.Also --i noticed in the the list of Dr. practicing this protocal--that most where Holistic or not Dr. at all but massage therapists etc... I am wondering--as holistic medicine is based on a kinda of "hair of the dog" theory. If that is what the premise of this protocal is.I am now going to do some study on the drug.Thanks for the info dixieDebbie


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2001)

My doctor is an M.D. His orginal practice was anesthesiology, but he became frustrated with the pain he saw other docs patients going through unneccesarily, so he decided to specialize in pain management. I also see a local M.D. (internal medicine) who is just easing in to learning about FMS, and he is excited about my being on guai. One of his patients committed suicide partly because of the FMS.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

This might make things a little clearerhosphates are supposed to be problematic because they prevent ATP from being produced, which is what gives the body energy. The Guaifenin (an expectorant) asks the kidneys to excrete the phosphates in the body. Getting worse before getting better is a common phenomenon in the medical arena - it is also found with homeopathy.susan


----------

